# WOLVES II



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Honestly, are there really wolves in Utah? Anyone on this forum seen them?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i don't know why no one believes me but yes there are wolves in utah-the dwr even says they reintroduced them in utah, and i have also seen them twice.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes there are or have been wolves in Utah.
Two have been captured/shot in the last 3-4 years.
I call bullcrap on 


> the dwr even says they reintroduced them in utah


That is not true.

I would assert that wolves will encroach in significant numbers in the southern part of the state more than in the northern part of the state. VERY aggressive efforts in restoring the mexican grey wolf are taking place in Arizona and New Mexico. These efforts are flying under the radar much more than the Yellowstone and Central Idaho battlegrounds.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I feel pretty good saying I saw a wolf a year ago during winter well above Hardware Ranch. We had the one trapped north of Tremonton last year also. They will be coming in from Idaho and Wy, wether or not they stay is another story.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

My part time statistics teacher works for the government and his buddy is a scatoligist. (collects scat or shiz) He has been collecting wolf scat from wolves that were REINTRODUCED to utah, to see what they are eating. take it for what its worth. (he said she said that my grandmothers girlfriends dogs owners said it, bit)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wolves in Utah in recent years:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/02-12/wolf.php

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/wolf/wolves-in-utah.php
and
http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/wolf/ for all info on wolves from DWR.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry garyfish it may not be the dwr but Utah something or other did. of course you could always ask them like i did last year. imagine that concept asking authority.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I havent personally seen or heard any in Utah, But a couple years ago we were snowmobiling in south eastern Idaho, we came up on 2 black wolves. I got a couple good pics of them somewhere at home. We have a cabin in that area, & have heard many people say they have also seen the wolves. I wouldnt think there would just be 1 or 2. If theres one theres gotta be more. This was about 20 miles north of the Utah border. Theres no doubt in my mind that there might be a few here.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

There's no question wolves have ventured in to Utah recently, but I don't think there's been a pack set up permanant residency here yet. I found a big set of dog tracks while lion hunting on my snowmobile a couple years back that I trailed from Monte Cristo to Hardware Ranch that I suspect may have been a wolf, but I never seen it so I can't say for certain. A couple houndsmen buddies of mine say they came across 2 wolves last winter when they were hunting bobcats just south of Laketown (Bear Lake).......a sighting I think is credible. But I sincerely doubt the DWR or any other government agency is secretly transplanting wolves into the state.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I haven't heard any news releases of Don Peay blowing a gasket so no, the UDWR has not re-introduced any wolves in Utah. But they will be here of their own accord on a more permanent basis soon enough.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Speaking of these.... I wish I had gotten pictures of the two really big "dogs" I saw run across the road outside Spanish Fork. I won't say exactly where... but they were a ways up the canyon. There is a guy that built a nice cabin right off the road and he was outside working. These dogs trotted up and across the hill, kinda ran up this dirt hillside and wrestled around for a little bit, seemed to be playing. Not concerned about me at all....then while I fumbled around with the **** camera case trying to drag it out real quick... they stepped into the brush. By this time I had my camera out and I pulled up the road a little way and stopped. I was able to look back onto the top of the slope they had run up and I saw one more golden flash of them running through the oak brush and would have gotten an awesome picture of them with the lens zoomed out... but that flash was the last I saw of them. Very cool.... They were silver, black and a darker golden color...almost the color of the smileys over on the side of the page. They were really thickly furred and just seemed really big to be coyotes. Aren't those things smaller framed dogs? I saw a couple out west earlier this year and they were nowhere near as big as these two..... they didn't go running up to this guys cabin either... so I doubt they were his "tame" wolf mutts or something.... I just don't know but I will for sure have the camera cranked up when I cruise through this area again.... it was pretty weird.... all I could think about while trying to wrestle the camera out was man, will this stir up the crap on the forums.... and then I didn't even get the picture. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

It wouldn't surprize me if they were scattered around some parts of the state


----------

